# Hello from Colorado



## LemongrassMichelle (Apr 9, 2016)

I just wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I have for many years wanted to start beekeeping, but I am also a planner and perfectionist, so I want to make sure I'm prepared before I take the plunge!

There was a hive on our property for many years way up in a cottonwood tree - a true Winnie-the-Pooh scenario! They came to our garden for everything from water to borage blooms to tomato blossoms. This past October my husband noticed piles and piles of honeycombs at the base of this tree. I felt sick! Not sure what got them, but they definitely took a hit. I have yet to see them this spring and I'm sure the hive is dead - there would surely be activity by now if some had lived. When I as out today working on the garden I saw no honey bees at all - the only bees I saw were yellow jackets. Ugh.

I guess this pushes my motivation button a bit for starting our own hives - I just need to be sure that they're safe from whatever got to the last bunch! I look forward to learning!

Michelle in Colorado


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Michelle. Yes, there should be activity, with the weather you guys have there. My bees are foraging in the low 40's for temp, so there should be something going on.

I went into last winter with 6 hives and only have 2 remaining right now, with only one of them queenright. Bee colonies fail for a number of reasons. It's curious that you've got comb at the base of tree. Hopefully someone who has seen that will see your thread and maybe offer a reason.

When you start, try to start with two hives, if you can. I'd be in a mess right now if I hadn't had resources from my strong hive to help my queenless hive requeen itself. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## LemongrassMichelle (Apr 9, 2016)

bbruff22 said:


> Welcome from NE Kansas Michelle. Yes, there should be activity, with the weather you guys have there. My bees are foraging in the low 40's for temp, so there should be something going on.
> 
> That's what I thought.  Right now I am hoping to lure back somebody with non-stop blooms..
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Join a local club if one is near by. Two hives to start is a good idea if you have the room and resources. Good luck.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michelle!


----------

